# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Διεθνείς Αγώνες / International Competitions >  Mr Olympia - O κορυφαίος επαγγελματικός  διαγωνισμός!

## Polyneikos

*Mr Olympia - O κορυφαίος επαγγελματικός διαγωνισμός!*

*Όλα ξεκίνησαν το 1965.*
Εώς τότε ήταν δύσκολο για κάποιον αθλητή να ισχυριστεί ότι ήταν ο καλύτερος των καλύτερων. Υπήρχαν οι διαγωνισμοί του *Mr.America,* του *Mr World* και του *Mr Universe* όπου ο καθένας νικητής μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί ότι ήταν ο καλύτερος αλλά για κανέναν δεν ήταν κοινώς παραδεκτό από όλους τους φίλους του αθλήματος ότι ήταν. 
Έτσι το 1964 ο *Larry Scott* ήταν ο νικητής του *Μr Universe,* ενώ ο *Harold Poole* ήταν ο νικητής του *Mr America*. Ποιός όμως θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί ως αδιαμφισβήτητος νικητής;
Μια μέρα ο Larry Scott και o Joe Weider έκαναν το γεύμα τους στο εστιατόριο Madator και ο Larry ήταν μελαγχολικός. Όταν τον ρώτησε ο Weider τί είχε και ήταν έτσι απάντησε ότι αισθανόταν ότι η καριέρα του είχε ήδη φτάσει στο τέλος της αφού είχε κατακτήσει τους τίτλους του Mr.America και του Mr.Universe και έτσι δεν υπήρχε κάποια άλλη πρόκληση για να πετύχει.
*Ακριβώς εκείνη τη στιγμή συνειδητοποίησε ο Weider τί έπρεπε να κάνει!* Ήταν πλέον καιρός να επιλυθεί μια παλιά διαμάχη και επιπλέον να δώσει την ευκαιρία σε πρωταθλητές όπως ο Larry Scott να αποκτήσουν την υπέρτατη παραδοχή του καλύτερου των καλύτερων.
Πώς θα ονομάζαν όμως έναν τέτοιο διαγωνισμό;  Έπρεπε να είναι ένας τίτλος τόσο μεγαλοπρεπής όσο μεγαλοπρεπείς θα ήταν και οι αθλητές που θα συμμετείχαν σε αυτόν. Που να φανταζόταν ο κόσμος που θα παρακολουθούσε στην πάροδο των χρόνων τον κορυφαίο διαγωνισμό πως η έμπνευση για τον τίτλο θα επέρχονταν από την πιο περίεργη συγκυρία. Το δείπνο  του Joe Weider με τον Larry Scott συνοδεύοταν από ένα μπουκάλι μπύρας. Το όνομα της μπύρας; Olympia!                                                                                        
Και έτσι γεννήθηκε το όνομα Mr Olympia του υπέρτατου διαγωνισμού στο χώρο του σιδερένιου αθλήματος!




*The Early Years*

*1965: H AΦΕΤΗΡΙΑ* 

Κατά συνέπεια, το 1965, ο πρώτος Mr.Olympia διαγωνισμός πραγματοποιήθηκε στην Μουσική Ακαδημία του Μπρούκλιν στη Νέα Υόρκη. 
*Ο Larry Scott κέρδισε πράγματι τον πρώτο τίτλο όπως επίσης και το 1966.*





*1967 - 1969 Ο ΜΥΘΟΣ*

Μετά από την αναγγελία της αποχώρησής του Larry Scott το 1967, ο *Sergio Οliva* πήρε εύκολα τον τρίτο και τέταρτο τίτλο το 1967 και το 1968, αλλά όχι και τόσο εύκολα το 1969, όταν είχε να αντιμετωπίσει τον πρώτο πραγματικό του αντίπαλο,  τον νεοφερμένο Arnold Schwarzenegger.









*1970-1975 Ο Αυστριακός Star*

Το 1970, ο *Arnold Schwarzenegger* έγινε το τρίτο άτομο που θα έπαιρνε τον τίτλο του Mr.Olympia. 
Το 1971, o Arnold πήρε τον τίτλο χωρίς δυσκολία, αλλά το 1972 μια άλλη επική μάχη ακολούθησε μεταξύ του Οliva και του Schwarzenegger. Κερδίζοντας από μια ψηφοφορία 4-εναντι-3 στην εύνοια του Arnold, η απόφαση πέρα από το ποιος επρέπε να κερδίσει το 1972 συνεχίζει να συζητείται και σήμερα. 
Το 1973 Νεοϋορκέζοι χάρισαν στον Arnold το τέταρτο διαδοχικό τίτλο του, σπάζοντας το ρεκόρ του Οliva, αλλά το 1974 ο Arnold αντιμετώπισε έναν νέο τρομερό αθλητή τον Lou Ferrigno. Παρ’ όλα αυτά, ο Arnold δεν θα μπορούσε να νικηθεί και έτσι κερδίσει για πέμπτη φορά. 







Το 1975 ο Arnold κερδίζει πάλι, ακολουθούμενος αυτή τη φορά την αναγγελία της αποχώρησής του.



*1976 - Franco Columbu*

Μετά από περισσότερο από πέντε έτη προσπάθειας και την αποχώρηση έτσι και αλλιώς του Arnold, ο Franco Columbu κερδίζει το 1976, όπου αναγγέλλει επίσης την αποχώρησή του.




*1977-1979 Τhe Chemist*

Οι επόμενοι τρεις διαγωνισμοί άνηκαν στο *Frank Zane,* έναν όχι τόσο ογκώδη αλλά απόλυτα συμμετρικό και γραμμωμένο αθλητή με έφεση στο ποζάρισμα! 







*1980 – Η επιστροφή του Αrnold*

Tο πολυσυζητημένο Mr Olympia του 1980 το οποίο πραγματοποιήθηκε στο Σύδνευ της Αυστραλίας.
Φήμες έλεγαν για την επιστροφή του μεγάλου Arnold Schwarzenegger, ο οποίος όμως είχε να διαγωνιστεί απο το Mr Olympia του 1975, έχωντας πάρει ήδη 6 νίκες και έχωντας ρίξει ήδη το βάρος του στις ταινίες ως ηθοποιός. Βλέποντας συναθλητές του τον Αυστριακό πριν τον αγώνα, πίστευαν ότι είναι ένα τρυκ διαφήμισης για την νέα του ταινία
Τελικά επανέρχεται όντως, κερδίζωντας το 7ο Mr Olympia αλλά παράλληλα δημιούργησε την δυσαρέσκεια πολλών συναθλητών του, ότι το αποτέλεσμα ήταν προκατασκευασμένο!






Στην ιστορία του αγώνα έμεινε μια επίμαχη σκηνή στα αποδυτηρια μεταξύ Arnold και *Mike Μentzer*, όπου ο Αυστριακός κατέφερε και εκνεύρισε τον Mike, υπό το βλέμμα του Ben Weider.
Ο Μentzer μετά από αυτόν τον αγώνα αποσύρθηκε οριστικά!

----------


## Polyneikos

*1981 - Η επιστροφή του Franco*

Μη θέλοντας να υστερήσει του διάσημου φίλου του, ο Franco Columbu οργάνωσε την δική του επιστροφή για να κερδίσει τον τίτλο του Mr.Olympia 1981 σε έναν διαγωνισμό 16 αγωνιζομένων.






*1982* 

Ο *Chris Dickerson* έγινε ο Mr.Olympia το 1982 μετά τον τερματισμό του στη δεύτερη θέση τα προηγούμενα δύο έτη.
Μετά την νίκη του, ανήγγειλε πάνω στην σκηνή την αποχώρησής του από το άθλημα.






*1983 - Το λιοντάρι του Λιβάνου*

Το 1983 ο τίτλος απονεμήθηκε στο «λιοντάρι του Λιβάνου», *Samir Bannout.

*




*1984-1991 - Τοtal awesome: Μια δυναστεία 8 επάθλων*

To  Mr.Olympia του 1984 είχε την υψηλότερη συμμετοχή και το μεγαλύτερο χρηματικό ποσό στο σύνολο των βραβείων μέχρι εκείνη την εποχή :$100.000. 
Ο Lee Haney, ο οποίος θα έσπαζε όλα τα ρεκόρ αρχίζοντας με την πρώτη του νίκη το 1984 δημιουργώντας μια δυναστεία 8 συνεχόμενων νικών











To 1991 κερδίζοντας τον όγδοο του τίτλο είχε να αντιμετωπίσει την πιο σκληρή πρόκλησή του από τον Lee Labrada, τον Vince Τaylor, αλλά και από έναν άλλον αθλητή των μετέπειτα έξι συνεχόμενων τίτλων ως Mr.Olympia τον Dorian Yates.



*1992-1997 - Here comes Τhe Shadow* 

Ο νέος Mr.Olympia *Dorian Yates*, στέφθηκε νικητής το 1992 μετά την απόφαση του Lee Haney να αποσυρθεί.
Ο Yates θα κέρδιζε έξι συνεχόμενους τίτλους (1992-1997) δοκιμάζοντας την πιο σκληρή του νίκη το 1994 όταν υπέστη έναν σοβαρό τραυματισμό στον δικέφαλο αλλά και το 1997 όταν τραυμάτισε λίγο πριν τον αγώνα τον τρικέφαλο του.
Αποσύρθηκε μετά το 6ο τρόπαιο









*1998 -2005 – Ο Βασιλιάς Ronnie*

Μετά την αποχώρηση του Yates to 1997, και με μια συνολική προσφορά βραβείων $285.000, φαινομενικά από το πουθενά ήρθε ένας νέος πρωταθλητής, ο *Ronnie Coleman.*




Μέχρι το 2000 ο Ronnie ήταν αδιαμφισβήτητα ο νικητής αλλά το 2001 ο Ronnie αισθάνεται την απειλή από τον νεοφερμένο *Jay Cutler*, ο οποίος μπαίνει στο παιχνίδι της διεκδίκησης.




To Olympia το 2002 θα ήταν γνωστό ως έτος *Gunter Schlierkamp*, ο οποίος παρά την άριστη φυσική του κατάσταση χάνει από τον Ronnie αλλά λαμβάνει μια πρωτοφανή επευφημία από το ακροατήριο που παρουσίασε για πρώτη φορά τόσο θαυμασμό για έναν bodybuilder.




Το 2003, ο Ronnie ήταν στην καλύτερη φόρμα του πάντα στην ηλικία των 39 ετών - σχεδόν απάνθρωπη!




Η σημασία του 2004 χαρακτηρίζεται πέρα της νίκης του Ronnie και από τη συνεργασία του American Media, Inc, του Weider Publications και της IFBB για να προαγάγει την Olympia Weekend, με τη συνολική βράβευση των $540.000!
Το 2005 - 40ή επέτειο του θεσμού - ο Ronnie κερδίζει τον όγδοο τίτλο του, ισοφαρίζοντας το ρεκόρ του Lee Haney θέτοντας όμως την τελευταία ερώτηση: Στον διαγωνισμό του Mr.Olympia 2006 η εποχή του Ronnie τι μέλλον θα έχει;

----------


## Polyneikos

*2006-2007 - The new Era of Jay*

Kαιρός για αλλαγές και ένας νέος Μr Olympia ανέτειλε τo 2006,το όνομα αυτού: *Jay Cutler.*
O Ronnie δεν άντεξε την πίεση των συνεχιζόμενων ετών στο άθλημα, το σώμα του επαναστάτησε και η ήττα ήρθε λογικα.





*Ο Jay νικητής και την επόμενη χρονιά, το 2007.*




*2008 - The Blade*

Ο Jay Cutler στα προκριματικά της Παρασκευής ,είχε κατακράτηση υγρών ,τα οπoiα απέβαλλε στα τελικά αλλά δεν ήταν αρκετό: Οι κριτές ανακυρήσσουν νικητή για το 2008 τον *Dexter Jackson!*




*2009 – 2010 Comeback του Jay Cutler*

Ασύλληπτη φόρμα για τον Jay Cutler το 2009,ο οποίος δεν άφησε πολλά περιθώρια για repeat του Dexter αλλά και σε όλους τους υπόλοιπους επίδοξους ανταγωνιστές και στέφτηκε εκ νέου το 2009 Mr Olympia!!



Την επόμενη χρονιά, το 2010, κάνει το repeat ο Jay Cutler κερδίζοντας το 4ο του Mr Olympia!




*2011 - 2017 – Phil Heath: Το νέο αστέρι*

Βασικοί διεκδικητές του τίτλου το 2011, Jay Cutler, Phil Heath και Kai Greene. 
Τη νύχτα του αγώνα ο νεαρός* Phil Heath* έπιασε τη καλύτερη του φόρμα και κατάφερε να εκθρονίσει τον Jay και να ανακηρυχτεί ο 13ος Mr. Olympia στην ιστορία του θεσμού ! 
Το 2012 Επανάληψη του θριάμβου! Ο Phil Heath στέφεται για δεύτερη φορά Mr. Olympia, με 2ο τον Kai Green και 3ο τον Shawn Rhoden.



Το 2013 & 2014, ο Kai Greene κυνήγησε στενά τον Phil Heath, αλλά δεν κατάφερε να εκθρονίσει τον Mr O!
Νικητή επίσης και τις χρονιές 2015-2016 όπου δεν μπορούσε κάποιος να τον απειλήσει .






Το* 2017*, ο Phil Heath, με ένα εμφανές πρόβλημα ομφαλοκοίλης, είναι σαφές ότι το σώμα του έχει αρχίσει να κουράζεται αλλά τελικά κατακτά το 7ο τρόπαιο!





*2018 - Η έκπληξη: Shawn Rhoden
*
Eνώ ο Phil Heath πασχίζει να ισοφαρίσει του Lee Haney και Ronnie Coleman με το 8o τρόπαιο, δεν εμφανίζεται στην καλύτερή του κατάσταση, γεγονός που φέρνει στην 1η θέση τον πιο αισθητικό *Shawn Rhoden*!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Οι νικητές των Mr Olympia

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Δεκαετία 60s

**Mr Olympia 1965 (18 Σεπτεμβρίου, Νεα Υόρκη)
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Δεκαετία 70s

**Mr Olympia 1972

**Mr Olympia 1974 (12 Oκτωβρίου , Νέα Υόρκη)

**Mr Olympia 1975 (4-11 Νοεμβρίου, Pretoria - Νότια Αφρική)**Mr. Olympia 1976**Mr Olympia 1977
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Δεκαετία 80s


**Mr Olympia 1980*

*Mr Olympia 1981 (10 Οctober, Ohio)*

*Mr Olympia 1982*

*Mr Olympia 1983 (24 Σεπτεμβρίου, Μοναχο)*

*Mr Olympia 1984*

*Mr Olympia 1985*

* Mr Olympia 1986* 

*Mr Olympia 1987 (31 Oκτωβρίου, Γκέτεμποργκ)*

*Mr Olympia 1988 (10 Σεπτεμβρίου, Los Angeles California)*

*Mr Olympia 1989 (7 Σεπτεμβρίου , Rimini, Italy)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Δεκαετία 90s
*
*Mr Olympia 1990*

*Mr Olympia 1991 (Sept - Orlando, Florida)*

*Mr Olympia 1992 (12 Sept, Eλσίνκι,Φινλανδία)*

*Mr Olympia 1993*

*Mr Olympia 1994*

*Mr Olympia 1995*

*Mr Olympia 1996 (21 September, Chicago)*

*Mr Olympia 1997 (20 Σεπτεμβρίου, California)*

*Mr Olympia 1998 (10 Oct, New York)*

*Mr Olympia 1999 (21-24 Oκτωβρίου, Nevada-Las Vegas)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Δεκαετία 00s

**Mr Olympia 2000 (20-22 Oκτωβρίου, Nevada-Las Vegas)*

*Mr Olympia 2001 (26-28 Oκτωβρίου, Nevada-Las Vegas)

**Mr Olympia 2002 (16-20 Oκτωβρίου, Las Vegas)*

*Mr Olympia 2003 (22-26 Οκτωβρίου, Las Vegas)*

*Mr Olympia 2005*

*Mr Olympia 2007 (28-29 September, Las Vegas)*

*Mr Olympia 2008*

*Mr Olympia 2009 (24-27.9 -Las Vegas,Nevada)
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Δεκαετία '10s

**Mr Olympia 2010 (Las Vegas,Nevada)* 

*Mr Olympia 2011 (15-18.9 -Las Vegas-Nevada)*

*Mr Olympia 2012 (27-30.9 - Las Vegas,Nevada)*

*Mr Olympia 2013 (26-29 Σεπτεμβρίου - Nevada,Las Vegas)*

*MR Olympia 2014 (18-21 Σεπτεμβρίου - Las Vegas,Nevada)*

*Mr Olympia 2015 (17-20 Σεπτεμβρίου - Las Vegas,Nevada)*

*Mr Olympia 2016 (15-18 Σεπτεμβρίου - Las Vegas, Nevada)*

*Mr Olympia 2017 (14-17 Σεπτεμβρίου - Las Vegas, Nevada)*

*Mr Olympia 2018 (13-16 Σεπτεμβρίου - Las Vegas, Nevada)* 

*Mr Olympia 2019 (12-15 Σεπτεμβρίου, Las Vegas)

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Δεκαετία '20s

**Mr Olympia 2020 (16-20 Δεκεμβρίου, Orlando Florida)*

*Μr Olympia 2021 (7-10 Oκτωβρίου, Orlando Florida)

**Mr Olympia 2022 (15-18 Δεκεμβρίου, Las Vegas)*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Τελειο Κωστα :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Πολύ ωραίο Κώστα.   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Levrone

Μπράβο ρε Κωσταρα! :03. Clap:  ωραία δουλειά!

----------


## Polyneikos

Τhanx guys! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*NEOΣ ΜR OLYMPIA, O BRANDON CURRRY!
*
1. Brandon Curry
2. William Bonac
3. Hadi Choopan
4. Dexter Jackson
5. Roelly Winklaar

----------


## Polyneikos

*MR OLYMPIA 2020 BIG RAMY!*

1. Mamdouh “BIG RAMY” Elssbiay $400,000
2. Brandon Curry, $150,000
3. Phil Heath, $100,000
4. Hadi Choopan, $45,000
5. William Bonac, $40,000
6. Akim Williams
7. Iain Valliere
8. Hunter Labrada
9. Dexter Jackson
10. Justin Luis Rodriguez

----------


## Polyneikos

*HISTORY OF ALL MR. OLYMPIA WINNERS*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mr Olympia 2021 - Mamdouh Big Ramy Elssbiay!!*

1η θέση Mamdouh Big Ramy Elssbiay 400.000 
2η θέση  Βrandon Curry 150.000
3η θέση Hadi Choopan 100.000
4η θέση Hunter Labrada 40.000
5η θέση Νick Walker 35.000

----------


## Polyneikos

Οι εστεμμένοι Mr Olympias!

----------

